# Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Didn't know whether to post these here, in the Photos section or in the Agility section (ha!). But it seemed most fitting here, especially since someone asked the other day if Glucosamine actually works. 

What do daily Rimadyl, Tramadol, Thyroxine, Glucosamine/ Chondroitin/MSM, Fish/Krill Oil, Ester-C, Acidophilus multi-vitamin, daily exercise, weekly water therapy, monthly chiropractic sessions, biannual vet checks (with bloodwork), and a good grain-free diet (with extra meat and veggies mixed in) get you? 

Even if you're 15 years old? Even if you ruptured both ACLs 7 years ago and had TPLOs done? Even if your younger pack members sometimes play too rough with you? Even if you enjoy a nap more than ever, and you don't hear your owner like you used to? (Which can be very convenient at times!)

Well, what you get is that you don't even realize that you're at that age when you're supposed to be slowing down! It takes a lot more maintenance. 

But who are you calling "old"?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

How awesome is that! She may be going white but she's got the expression of a young pup. Good for her, and kudos to you for keeping her in such great shape and health.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

Those have GOT to be some of the cutest photos I have EVER seen. 

GOOOOO, Zamboni!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

SO BEAUTIFUL! ALMOST MAKES ME WANT TO CRY!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

WOW!!! That is really amazing. Good for you and Zamboni!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

Ohhhhhhhhhh...this is too much. 

Okay, I take it back-second hand obesity can be caused by the sweetness and sugar of pictures like this! 










Good inspiration. And if the dog can't actually jump this gives ideas of other stuff you can do. Neat. Thank you!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The actual jumps we usually work with are pretty low, about 3-4 inches off the ground. Dh (the offical photographer) set the bar a little higher for better photos.









The tire can be lowered to the ground, and the short dogs in class, the pug and the Boston terrier, jump through it that way. When I dropped it, and she tried to go through, she stumbled. Boni is what her water therapist calls "all front wheel drive" because her knees are so weak, so she pulls herself through life. It was easier to pull herself through the tire when it was higher than push herself through the tire lowered. That surprised me (and really surprised the instructor) and taught us tht we really need to let the DOG tell us what's best for them.

We don't do the chute because the hard plastic tube is too slippery, and because she gets really confused with the fabric on her face. And the A-Frame at our school is too steep. (The A-Frame at Camper's herding facility is less steep and she likes it just fine).

So when we did the official pass of the evening, we skipped the equipment we couldn't do. It's the senior's prerogative.







My instructor said there's a senior in her agility club that just does low jumps and tunnels. She just kind of runs around making up her own course, but hey, she has fun! 

The best night of class (thus far) was the night they introduced the bridge and teeter. The younger dogs were hesitant. But when you've been zipping up and down a ramp to get into the house for several years, the bridge was a piece of cake for Boni. HA! Seniors still have a lot to teach the young kids! We rock!









In a few weeks, we're taking intermediate obedience class. Brush up on some skills, get her away from the young ones at home, and the instructor said she'll appreciate Zamboni's leadership in the classroom







.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

Fantastic photos! Go Boni go! She looks great!!!!!!!!!!

I wish Chama could do that..she had a blast in her agility class back when she was a young 7. 

How much does Boni weigh?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

38 lbs is her ideal weight. 

But right now she's weighing in at 38.5-39, as Meri is training a lot. (Not to mention the extra snacks at agility class!)

A treat for puppy. A treat for Boni. A treat for puppy. A treat for Boni.









And almost all that weight is in her upper body. Front wheel drive dog! That's why we had to diet ourselves down from the 45-46 lbs last year.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

You're lucky she's so little. Chama is 65 pounds and that's a health weight for her. She is built like a tank!!!!!!!!

And do I ever understand the treat business. One things Chama loves about getting a new dog or a foster is that she gets tons of treats. I think she prefered when Rafi wasn't fully trained because she got more treats!









I think it's just great that you're doing that class with her. It must make her feel so special!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

Oh that does my heart good.

My five year old Boxer has had both knees done and is really slowing down.

How do you decide what to do with her? I have a hard time balancing the joy she has and letting her do to much. THAT IS AT FIVE! I so hope she has a long life like your girl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

BONI - YOU GO GIRL!!!









What awesome pictures. She looks/acts like a prematurely gray puppy!!!
Give that girl some extra hugs and kisses







from the Hooligans and me!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

Wow, that's an great testament!! Good job


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yaaayyy, Boni!! Grimm is admiring her zipability! She looks fantastic, Lori!!







My gosh, such a happy sweet







gorgeous girl, and SO healthy for her age with all the superb care you have put into her! Zamboni is one lucky Beaglette to have such a devoted, knowledgable, caring Mom! ZOOOOM, Miss Boni!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Zamboni's agility photos (& health plan)*

Wow, and how much fun is it obvious that pup is having! Keep up the good work!


----------

